# How do you tell fe/male zebra nerite snails apart?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Not interested in having a tank egg'ed up and I've heard the eggs stick like superglue and not as easy to remove. 

I see [email protected] has 2 for $2.99 on sale so I was thinking of getting two if I have time to head out that way but I want both males. 

BTW if I can't make it out that way anyone think they can get 2 for me and I can buy them off you?


----------

